# State Of The Economy



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Joyce Riley Interviews Brandon Smith*

As America takes a financial nosedive, the crisis will provide perfect cover for the elites to pillage what little wealth remains and to enact despotic policies which they have kept on the back-burner for many years. A catastrophe is inevitable. What we do now will not change this fact.

The economy is distressed, unemployment is up, and value of the dollar is dropping! Listen as BRANDON SMITH tells us what is really going on that we need to know and prepare for accordingly. Share the truth with others!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I have an online business. My revenue is down by a third from last year to this year. Profits are down by more than a third. It's tough out there.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

BillS said:


> I have an online business. My revenue is down by a third from last year to this year. Profits are down by more than a third. It's tough out there.


Yep it is... just about every smb owner i talk to is preparing for the fiscal cliff too. I have not been looking for new clients, because i see to many tire kickers out there.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Things are bad and myself and others think it will get worse. I don't think any newly elected people will make any difference at this point. Sure hope I have it all wrong.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

He makes alot of sense, I can't borrow money against a paid of apartment building, completely rustrating.:eyebulge:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

invision said:


> I have not been looking for new clients, because i see too many tire kickers out there.


Ain't that the truth! Everyone wants the cheapest price they can get. You can spend a LOT of time just running around and have it all be in vain because you happen to be $10.00 higher than the next guy. I've been doing this for 30 years and it's never been this hard to get steady work.

As terrible as it sounds, this storm on the east coast is going to give me more work than I'll know what to do with. And I'll take every job I can get.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Ain't that the truth! Everyone wants the cheapest price they can get. You can spend a LOT of time just running around and have it all be in vain because you happen to be $10.00 higher than the next guy. I've been doing this for 30 years and it's never been this hard to get steady work.
> 
> As terrible as it sounds, this storm on the east coast is going to give me more work than I'll know what to do with. And I'll take every job I can get.


Pass it on to others by subcontracting.... That way you get more work, spread your name more too.


----------

